# A Fun Game to Kill Some Time!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.igg.com/member/commend.php?user=SnowPrince 

A very fun game that you can download and play on-line. It is kindda similar to Final Fantasy 11, except the graphic isn't 3-D.

Oh and did I mention it it totally free???

Check it out


----------



## nemo1 (11 mo ago)

To kill some time, idle breakout is the best game I use to play.


----------



## DIS (11 mo ago)

I guess everyone here on APC has already tried the ecological browser game "Orb Farm":









Orb.Farm


A Virtual Aquatic Ecosystem.




orb.farm





I normally get two fish to survive for around 100 day/night cycles, but with four fish they start dieing from CO2 build-up if I don't intervene.

I guess you can just spend time watching it and musing about the meaning of life, if your physical aquarium is not nearby.


----------

